#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  >  Есть ли Тут Буддисты Из Баку?

## Нар

Всем привет. Вообще, я даже и не надеюсь на то, что здесь могут быть буддисты из Азербайджана, но чем черт не шутит))
Откликнитесь, было бы интересно)

----------

Елмин (15.05.2017)

----------


## Дмитрон

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....B0%D0%BA%D1%83

----------

Нар (14.08.2013)

----------

